# Sigelei 213 Seemingly a 160W Device.



## Gizmo (13/6/16)

Take a look

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mac75 (13/6/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (13/6/16)

And this was sigelei's comment on the video... Apparently.


----------



## Yiannaki (13/6/16)

Rossouw said:


> And this was sigelei's comment on the video... Apparently.
> 
> View attachment 57575


Hectic. I doubt they even have a leg to stand on. 

That's pretty disappointing behaviour from their part.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (13/6/16)

Yeah... Words escape me!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (13/6/16)

Such a pity. I really like my sig. I don't use temp control so the fact it doesn't work properly on the device does not affect me however, I don't think I will buy another again after all this bull$%$%$. They should have just launched it as a 155W no TC device. I would have still bought it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mark121m (13/6/16)

i saw this video and this guy was constantly knocking the mod when he spoke about the Sig213 or 155w
but just by word of mount in jhb from friend and ppl that have already bought the device everybody is enjoying it. and say they wont go back to there previous mods.
i rate they havent used the full function of the mod. but they enjoying it. which is good enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/6/16)

I remember when he showed the faults on the kbox200 he also caught sh*t from Kanger but nothing at this level. Honestly would never buy a sig product now, whether it works or not, if you want to dispute a third party's claim do it with data not with threats and insults.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## PsyCLown (13/6/16)

It is an amazing looking mod and I really wanted one, or perhaps the Fuchai 213 but after this... Looking at other mods perhaps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (13/6/16)

have you guys seen Mikes review on this 1, the 2nd review, where he admits that he didnt know how to setup TC for this mod and that it actually work.
I have played around and only after more than a week got TC to work for me.
Sig 213 or 160, works for me and is my daily driver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Is it certain that the comments are actually from Sigelei? I find it hard to believe any company would start something like this in public. How certain are we that this is not just some dude that tried to create even more hype after this video popped.

Just saying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (13/6/16)

This is very disappointing. I was a big Sigelei fan........was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Having said what I've said, it is still very disappointing. I still love my Sig213, but I probably won't buy another Sigelei product either.

Sad day for me indeed. At least now the weather matches how I feel...


----------



## DrSirus-88 (13/6/16)

The SIG 213 is phenomenal. Absolutely love the device, I'm not to phased as to what's happened above. If the device is good, looks good and performs well then poor behavior or kak reviews are the least of my worries.

If you are considering buying the 213 then go for it. This smells like industrial sabotage to be honest. Paying a reviewer money to slate the device to slow down rate of sale.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/6/16)

This review didnt phase me one bit. Watched this video on saterday and I still went and orderd one.
We also discussed this video here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sigelei-213.t23540/page-2

I still think its a awesome mod and although doesnt push 213w .... 155 is plenty for me and most im sure.

I know the point is that its advertised as 213w but my levi jeans are also advertised to last a lifetime and unfortunatly they dont .

Im sure there are many mods out there advertised to push X amout and they dont.

The looks and build quailty on this 213 is amazing and the display screen is of the best ive seen.

I still vote 213 for the win and its good that videos like this do a appear so that manufacturers know the public is watching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rossouw (14/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Hectic. I doubt they even have a leg to stand on.
> 
> That's pretty disappointing behaviour from their part.





theyettie said:


> Is it certain that the comments are actually from Sigelei? I find it hard to believe any company would start something like this in public. How certain are we that this is not just some dude that tried to create even more hype after this video popped.
> 
> Just saying.


I saw somewhere (think it was an update post on Facebook post by Mooch) that Sigelei stated that it was not them or someone affiliated with the company that made those remarks. May be true, may be them trying to save their ass. 

I wanted to buy the fuchai 213 when it is launched (cant afford the 213) just because that thing is tiny and beautiful, to carry around when I am out (currently only have the RX200 and it isnt the most practical to go everywhere with). From the start I was suspicious of the 213watts, but like most people that doesnt bother me. I normally vape at around 60-90w, and I never use TC. But untill they have 100% proved that they did not make those comments they will not get a cent from me.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/6/16)

Rossouw said:


> I saw somewhere (think it was an update post on Facebook post by Mooch) that Sigelei stated that it was not them or someone affiliated with the company that made those remarks. May be true, may be them trying to save their ass.
> 
> I wanted to buy the fuchai 213 when it is launched (cant afford the 213) just because that thing is tiny and beautiful, to carry around when I am out (currently only have the RX200 and it isnt the most practical to go everywhere with). From the start I was suspicious of the 213watts, but like most people that doesnt bother me. I normally vape at around 60-90w, and I never use TC. But untill they have 100% proved that they did not make those comments they will not get a cent from me.


Yep. Also had my eye on a fuchai. However, after seeing that the device doesn't perform well on temp control, I'm going to go for the Minikin 1.5 instead.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (14/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Yep. Also had my eye on a fuchai. However, after seeing that the device doesn't perform well on temp control, I'm going to go for the Minikin 1.5 instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


The Minikin is also on my list
The best thing about the Minikin? It isnt marketed as 213 watts.


----------



## method1 (14/6/16)

I'm actually more annoyed that it's not firmware upgradeable.. I still really like the device form factor and weight, but it's poor form from sigelei.. but then.. aren't these the same guys that "cloned" the minikin and caused asmodus to pull it from the market for a while?


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

If the Sigelei 213 can only output 155W then I wonder what the H-Priv will push out because their claiming 220W 

Wattage aside the Sig 213 is still a stunning device!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Attie (14/6/16)

Greyz said:


> If the Sigelei 213 can only output 155W then I wonder what the H-Priv will push out because their claiming 220W
> 
> Wattage aside the Sig 213 is still a stunning device!



The H-Priv actually comes close, it can push 218.5W

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

Attie said:


> The H-Priv actually comes close, it can push 218.5W




Well colour me impressed! After the whole Koopor firmware upgradable via USB port lie, I was half expecting the H-Priv's 220W to be a lie too.


----------



## Spydro (14/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> This review didnt phase me one bit. Watched this video on saterday and I still went and orderd one.
> We also discussed this video here...
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sigelei-213.t23540/page-2
> ...



A reasonable reply. 

I don't know that reviewer, so his opinions matter not at all to me. In fact it's a rare video reviewer that I would pay much heed to the opinions of because most have ulterior motives. I do my own research, weigh what is said by folks I have respect for and form my own opinions from that.

So I too do have a Sig 213 coming this week. Like with all the TC mods I have ended up buying since coming to this forum, it will never see any TC vaping most likely. I want it for the regulated 2X 18650 batts in series, the form factor and as a better choice for my uses than the 2 Noisy Crickets/Safety Kits I recently bought.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/6/16)

Spydro said:


> A reasonable reply.
> 
> I don't know that reviewer, so his opinions matter not at all to me. In fact it's a rare video reviewer that I would pay much heed to the opinions of because most have ulterior motives. I do my own research, weigh what is said by folks I have respect for and form my own opinions from that.
> 
> So I too do have a Sig 213 coming this week. Like with all the TC mods I have ended up buying since coming to this forum, it will never see any TC vaping most likely. I want it for the regulated 2X 18650 batts in series, the form factor and as a better choice for my uses than the 2 Noisy Crickets/Safety Kits I recently bought.


He's actually quite a respected reviewer, even amongst the more well known reviewers. Him and Phil Busardo are one of the few that do actual tests with equipment to gauge power and function.
Perhaps the Sigelei should be priced like a Minikin for example and most people would 'accept' it and move on?
Sigelei's response is just too poor for words though. Still, it's a pretty device...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (14/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> He's actually quite a respected reviewer, even amongst the more well known reviewers. Him and Phil Busardo are one of the few that do actual tests with equipment to gauge power and function.
> Perhaps the Sigelei should be priced like a Minikin for example and most people would 'accept' it and move on?
> Sigelei's response is just too poor for words though. Still, it's a pretty device...



All I heard was his version, I haven't seen/heard Sigelei's version. So my opinion stands for now.

No idea of what prices are on your side of the pond, but do know what I paid. Minikin VGOD - $89.95, Minikin V1.5 - S79.95, Sig 213 - $76.99. So the Minikin V1.5 and Sig 213 were in the same price category.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (14/6/16)

Most US stores sell the 213 at $79.00 just a few sell them @ $109.00 (Element Vape/VaporDNA) - our local vendors seem to be selling them in line with the $109.00 pricing.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (14/6/16)

Damn. This was going to be my first Sigeilei too... On to the next one.


----------



## Pixstar (14/6/16)

Spydro said:


> All I heard was his version, I haven't seen/heard Sigelei's version. So my opinion stands for now.
> 
> No idea of what prices are on your side of the pond, but do know what I paid. Minikin VGOD - $89.95, Minikin V1.5 - S79.95, Sig 213 - $76.99. So the Minikin V1.5 and Sig 213 were in the same price category.


Here the Sigelei is about 20% more expensive than the Minikin 1.5.


----------



## Stephen (17/6/16)

Here's a video in response to the negative publicity showing the Sigelei 213 temp control in action, there's a lot of rambling but you can see the test around the 10 minute mark.

One thing that is interesting is the need to double click and hold the fire button when locking the resistance, which is a basic requirement for temp control.


----------



## Mac75 (17/6/16)

Would be interesting to see what FW ver everyone has. Earlier batches vs new batches. As its not FW upgradeable the resistance locking is a FW issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> Would be interesting to see what FW ver everyone has. Earlier batches vs new batches. As its not FW upgradeable the resistance locking is a FW issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be interested to see that too. No use fixing newly made devices by shipping them with working firmware when all the Sig 213's sold before can't be updated because they don't have the hardware...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (17/6/16)

The Firmware in the video is 1.7

The firmware on the unit I purchased from @Mac75 is version 1.9 and I believe the latest units have a version 2.0

By the way the firmware in the unit where TC was proved to work is the same as the unit in the OP's video

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

Stephen said:


> The Firmware in the video is 1.7
> 
> The firmware on the unit I purchased from @Mac75 is version 1.9 and I believe the latest units have a version 2.0
> 
> By the way the firmware in the unit where TC was proved to work is the same as the unit in the OP's video


I just watched the video now and it does look like he found a work around and TC is working. 
Great news because it's a stunning mod.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (17/6/16)

Greyz said:


> I just watched the video now and it does look like he found a work around and TC is working.
> Great news because it's a stunning mod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Great news indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canocep66 (17/6/16)

Stephen said:


> The Firmware in the video is 1.7
> 
> The firmware on the unit I purchased from @Mac75 is version 1.9 and I believe the latest units have a version 2.0
> 
> By the way the firmware in the unit where TC was proved to work is the same as the unit in the OP's video


Hi
How do you check for the version number


----------



## Mac75 (17/6/16)

canocep66 said:


> Hi
> How do you check for the version number



Pop out batteries and hold fire button down while reinserting batteries I think. @Stephen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## canocep66 (17/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> Pop out batteries and hold fire button down while reinserting batteries I think. @Stephen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammm 
Mine is v1.9


----------



## Stephen (17/6/16)

canocep66 said:


> Dammm
> Mine is v1.9


That's a good thing, if you have version 1.5 you've got a problem

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/6/16)

Stephen said:


> That's a good thing, if you have version 1.5 you've got a problem


Can't understand how they get away with it? 5 versions since release...


----------



## Stephen (17/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> Can't understand how they get away with it? 5 versions since release...


Well if you think R&D on a vehicle is about 5 years before being released to the market, and probably about 5 weeks on a mod like this, it's simple case of greed, release a less them perfect product earlier and generate revenue earlier at the expense of the consumer

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## piffht (17/6/16)

This whole thing just keeps making me think of this.. China ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/16)

Got my sig today from the sirs. Its firmare V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (17/6/16)

Yup..mine too..just checked it now.
My vendor waited sorted of ..for the 2nd batch..and these all came with the V2 firmware..
I mainly used SS316 and using TC..clouds and flavour for days on the Billow V3.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75 (17/6/16)

a bittersweet batch of sig 213s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/16)

Just a intial update on how my new baby is treating me.

I dont use my mods on temp control but i had to take the Sig 213 for a spin on TFR.
Despite some controversy i have heard amazing things about Temp control on this mod.

So i just setup tfr now and took her for a spin on fussed claptons 316L.
Beautiful stuff my peeps...

Temp control (TFR) is working amazing.
Used steam engine for values and no problems.

As stated above my mod is the V2 firmware so maybe i am lucky.
Right now im in a really happy place regardless of power claims only being 155.

Would i buy this mod again.....
Hell yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75 (18/6/16)

@Clouds4Days When u initially read the resistance does it automatically lock it....meaning if u go back to the resistance menu does it show unlock and read or lock and read?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> @Clouds4Days When u initially read the resistance does it automatically lock it....meaning if u go back to the resistance menu does it show unlock and read or lock and read?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi bud
I read the ressistance first. Then went back and locked it. Now when i go back its locked always and options i have is read and unlock.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (18/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud
> I read the ressistance first. Then went back and locked it. Now when i go back its locked always and options i have is read and unlock.



Thanks for clarifying that up. Im suspicious that the versions below v2 does not do that. I could be wrong. Lets see is anyone else with a lower than 2 fw can test this. On initial read does it auto lock the resistance? Or do you have to go back after read to lock it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that up. Im suspicious that the versions below v2 does not do that. I could be wrong. Lets see is anyone else with a lower than 2 fw can test this. On initial read does it auto lock the resistance? Or do you have to go back after read to lock it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not a problem bud only a pleasure.
Once youve read the resistance you have to go back and lock the device. It does not lock automatically if you read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Not a problem bud only a pleasure.
> Once youve read the resistance you have to go back and lock the device. It does not lock automatically if you read.


And when do we get to see her in your hand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> And when do we get to see her in your hand?



Riggggghhhttt noooowww.... 
Busy charging her up via usb as they rate it charges at 2A so wanna see if thats a lie too 



Annndddd the jaw drops... 
Wowww wa wi wow!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Pixstar (18/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Riggggghhhttt noooowww....
> Busy charging her up via usb as they rate it charges at 2A so wanna see if thats a lie too
> View attachment 58098
> 
> ...


Very nice looking setup!! Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> Very nice looking setup!! Enjoy!



Thanks pa. Really nice size the mod.
I got a sleeve for her but dont wanna put it on. Hides all the beauty.
When you getting yours @Pixstar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks pa. Really nice size the mod.
> I got a sleeve for her but dont wanna put it on. Hides all the beauty.
> When you getting yours @Pixstar


That's the thing about sleeves, hides the beauty...Me? Have 'enough' mods lol...never enough...


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> That's the thing about sleeves, hides the beauty...Me? Have 'enough' mods lol...never enough...



Yip never enough.
But i think ive reached a point where im happy with what i have right now.... No wait i still need a red minikin ( that was suppose to actually be my setup for the petri, but there is a delay on red by 2 months apparently)
And a lost vape duo dna 200 

Dam this hobby...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stephen (18/6/16)

Using version 1.9, I built a parallel ss coil at 0.24 ohms, on my Freakshow RDA.
Set the temp at 445 Fahrenheit. Used the preset ss 316 TC option and set the preheat power adjustment at 38 watts and 0.75 seconds.

Conclusion TC is working, the warmth of the vape is consistent and there are know dry hits. As soon as the wick runs dry, it doesn't fire.

My only regret is with all the negativity surrounding this mod, I could've saved a couple of bucks, if I had waited a week, hey @Mac75 .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mac75 (18/6/16)

Stephen said:


> Using version 1.9, I built a parallel ss coil at 0.24 ohms, on my Freakshow RDA.
> Set the temp at 445 Fahrenheit. Used the preset ss 316 TC option and set the preheat power adjustment at 38 watts and 0.75 seconds.
> 
> Conclusion TC is working, the warmth of the vape is consistent and there are know dry hits. As soon as the wick runs dry, it doesn't fire.
> ...



Lol. True. But u got a mod that stands out from the rest of them 213s. I am regretting getting rid of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht (18/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> Lol. True. But u got a mod that stands out from the rest of them 213s. I am regretting getting rid of it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They're actually making a shiny one now, though only the carbon:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (18/6/16)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> They're actually making a shiny one now, though only the carbon:




Hmmm 8 June. 6 days after polishing and posting pics of the one I had lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piffht (18/6/16)

The plot thickens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mac75 (18/6/16)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> The plot thickens






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> Here the Sigelei is about 20% more expensive than the Minikin 1.5.



20% on a $80-$100 item may be a big deal to some folks. It's not to me if it's something I decide that I really want when compared to the many $200-$600 mods I've bought in the past (and mostly don't use). I'm not the money bags I was much of my life, and probably get by on less to far less money than most of the folks on this forum now days. But I can still buy some of these lessor cost mods within reason by having no family to support, still driving an 18 year old vehicle that I paid cash for so many years ago where a tank full of gas in it would last me WAY over a year, and doing without many other things that most folks take for granted. IOW, my needs are very small compared to most folks, and vaping is what I do now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> That's the thing about sleeves, hides the beauty...Me? Have 'enough' mods lol...never enough...





Clouds4Days said:


> Yip never enough.
> But i think ive reached a point where im happy with what i have right now.... No wait i still need a red minikin ( that was suppose to actually be my setup for the petri, but there is a delay on red by 2 months apparently)
> And a lost vape duo dna 200
> 
> Dam this hobby...



I used to think that way... the more mods and atty's the better because I have always dedicated gear to the joose it runs, did a truck load of different liquids in all my rotations and ran each of them on more than one mod. But no longer, I have WAY TOO MANY MODS AND ATTY'S for the reduced number of liquids I run now when almost all of the gear is just closet rats in boxes. Even most of my favored 32 Reos and the atty's I have for them go unused now days. Same with the new to me regulated mods and tanks. the Noisy Crickets, etc... already some are not used much, some mods/tanks not at all. So whether this new Sig 213 will get used much only time will tell. I like the form factor of it for dual '650 batts, but then I also like that of the Minikin's... and I like the Minikin's fire button better. The wattage ceiling of any of them matters not, I don't run any of them near their max (even the one Noisy Cricket I used some was only at 100W). Eye appeal is about even up to me despite them being very different in design. The Sig is a great looking device with an Avo 24 on it, but I also like the VGOD and Black 150 with the Avo 24's on them too. So all three will run them most of the time. Since I don't don't care about using TC at all in any of them it really matters not which FW any of them have. 

Bottom line is that I don't really have a valid need at all for any more mods or atty's or tanks or much of anything else vape related for a long, long time. 

But if something else really catches my eye...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (18/6/16)

Spydro said:


> I used to think that way... the more mods and atty's the better because I have always dedicated gear to the joose it runs, did a truck load of different liquids in all my rotations and ran each of them on more than one mod. But no longer, I have WAY TOO MANY MODS AND ATTY'S for the reduced number of liquids I run now when almost all of the gear is just closet rats in boxes. Even most of my favored 32 Reos and the atty's I have for them go unused now days. Same with the new to me regulated mods and tanks. the Noisy Crickets, etc... already some are not used much, some mods/tanks not at all. So whether this new Sig 213 will get used much only time will tell. I like the form factor of it for dual '650 batts, but then I also like that of the Minikin's... and I like the Minikin's fire button better. The wattage ceiling of any of them matters not, I don't run any of them near their max (even the one Noisy Cricket I used some was only at 100W). Eye appeal is about even up to me despite them being very different in design. The Sig is a great looking device with an Avo 24 on it, but I also like the VGOD and Black 150 with the Avo 24's on them too. So all three will run them most of the time. Since I don't don't care about using TC at all in any of them it really matters not which FW any of them have.
> 
> Bottom line is that I don't really have a valid need at all for any more mods or atty's or tanks or much of anything else vape related for a long, long time.
> 
> But if something else really catches my eye...


I've seen snippets of your vape collection, yeah, you definitely don't need more gear lol. At the end of the day, it's a hobby you enjoy and it's kept you off the smokes!


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> I've seen snippets of your vape collection, yeah, you definitely don't need more gear lol. At the end of the day, it's a hobby you enjoy and it's kept you off the smokes!



I agree, but it has nothing to do with staying off the smokes... I quit smoking before I started buying any vape gear. I have the will power to stop doing anything I make my mind up to stop, that is obviously except for the collecting of many different things I have done all my life and have a lot of money tied up in, some that I started collecting over 60 years ago and still have.  I gave some of my collections to my ex wife, my son, other family when they were still alive, and some were sold. The rest will be my son's problem when I'm gone. Vaping is what I do now, almost all that I do. So it fills many of the endless hours doing something I enjoy that wouldn't be filled otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/6/16)

Spydro said:


> I agree, but it has nothing to do with staying off the smokes... I quit smoking before I started buying any vape gear. I have the will power to stop doing anything I make my mind up to stop, that is obviously except for the collecting of many different things I have done all my life and have a lot of money tied up in, some that I started collecting over 60 years ago and still have.  I gave some of my collections to my ex wife, my son, other family when they were still alive, and some were sold. The rest will be my son's problem when I'm gone. Vaping is what I do now, almost all that I do. So it fills many of the endless hours doing something I enjoy that wouldn't be filled otherwise.


Nothing wrong with that! Money, we aint taking it with us when we go...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (18/6/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nothing wrong with that! Money, we aint taking it with us when we go...



And I'm not taking anything with me that is fireproof.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

